# amavisd-new dies during filtering

## nochiefs

I'm trying to run amavisd-new along with spamassassin and clamav.  I had everything setup and working fine, and now nothing works.  I did an emerge -uDv world just before the problem started so I figured that was the problem, I downgraded and still had the same problem.

I work from ~x86 so I tried going to the stable tree on perl, amavisd, spamassasin and all the modules, still had the same problem.

I tried completely removing everything (postfix, spamassasin, amavisd-new, clamav) including all the configuration files and I still have the problem.  There must be something out there that I'm missing.

Here's the output of amavisd-new so you can see the version of everything related to amavis.

```

Sep 21 21:20:25 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: starting.  /usr/sbin/amavisd at xxxxxx.xxxxx.net amavisd-new-20040701 (2.0), Unicode aware

Sep 21 21:20:25 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: user=, EUID: 0 (0);  group=, EGID: 0 27 26 20 11 10 6 4 3 2 1 0 (0 27 26 20 11 10 6 4 3 2 1 0)

Sep 21 21:20:25 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Perl version               5.008005

Sep 21 21:20:25 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Net::Server: 2004/09/21-21:20:25 Amavis (type Net::Server::PreForkSimple) starting! pid(20262)

Sep 21 21:20:25 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Net::Server: Binding to UNIX socket file /var/amavis/amavisd.sock using SOCK_STREAM

Sep 21 21:20:25 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Net::Server: Binding to TCP port 10024 on host 127.0.0.1

Sep 21 21:20:25 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Net::Server: Setting gid to "1007 1007"

Sep 21 21:20:25 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Net::Server: Setting uid to "102"

Sep 21 21:20:25 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Net::Server: Setting up serialization via flock

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Module Amavis::Conf        2.02

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Module Archive::Tar        1.10

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Module Archive::Zip        1.13

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Module BerkeleyDB          0.25

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Module Compress::Zlib      1.33

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Module Convert::TNEF       0.17

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Module Convert::UUlib      1.03

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Module DB_File             1.808

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Module MIME::Entity        5.413

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Module MIME::Parser        5.413

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Module MIME::Tools         5.413

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Module Mail::Header        1.64

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Module Mail::Internet      1.64

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Module Mail::SpamAssassin  2.64

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Module Net::Cmd            2.26

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Module Net::DNS            0.47

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Module Net::SMTP           2.29

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Module Net::Server         0.87

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Module Time::HiRes         1.65

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Module Unix::Syslog        0.99

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Lookup::SQL code       NOT loaded

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Lookup::LDAP code      NOT loaded

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: AMCL-in protocol code  loaded

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: SMTP-in protocol code  loaded

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: ANTI-VIRUS code        loaded

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: ANTI-SPAM  code        loaded

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Unpackers  code        loaded

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Found $file       at /usr/bin/file

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Found $arc        at /usr/bin/arc

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Found $gzip       at /bin/gzip

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Found $bzip2      at /bin/bzip2

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No $lzop,         not using it

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Found $lha        at /usr/bin/lha

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Found $unarj      at /usr/bin/unarj

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Found $uncompress at /usr/bin/uncompress

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Found $unfreeze   at /usr/bin/unfreeze

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Found $unrar      at /usr/bin/unrar

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Found $zoo        at /usr/bin/zoo

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Found $cpio       at /usr/bin/cpio

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No $rpm2cpio,     not using it

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Found $cabextract at /usr/bin/cabextract

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Found $dspam      at /usr/bin/dspam

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: KasperskyLab AVP - aveclient

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: KasperskyLab AntiViral Toolkit Pro (AVP)

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: KasperskyLab AVPDaemonClient

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: H+BEDV AntiVir or CentralCommand Vexira Antivirus

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: Command AntiVirus for Linux

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: Symantec CarrierScan via Symantec CommandLineScanner

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: Symantec AntiVirus Scan Engine

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: drweb - DrWeb Antivirus

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: F-Secure Antivirus

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: CAI InoculateIT

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: MkS_Vir for Linux (beta)

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: MkS_Vir daemon

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: ESET Software NOD32

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: ESET Software NOD32 - Client/Server Version

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: Norman Virus Control v5 / Linux

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: Panda Antivirus for Linux

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: NAI McAfee AntiVirus (uvscan)

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: VirusBuster

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: CyberSoft VFind

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: Ikarus AntiVirus for Linux

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No primary av scanner: BitDefender

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Found secondary av scanner ClamAV-clamscan at /usr/bin/clamscan

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No secondary av scanner: FRISK F-Prot Antivirus

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No secondary av scanner: Trend Micro FileScanner

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: No secondary av scanner: KasperskyLab kavscanner

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Creating cache and SNMP db in /var/amavis/db/; BerkeleyDB 0.25, V4.2

Sep 21 21:20:26 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: SpamControl: initializing Mail::SpamAssassin

Sep 21 21:21:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: SpamControl: done

Sep 21 21:21:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Net::Server: Beginning prefork (4 processes)

Sep 21 21:21:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Net::Server: Starting "4" children

Sep 21 21:21:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: Net::Server: Child Preforked (20283)

Sep 21 21:21:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: Net::Server: 2004/09/21-21:21:00 CONNECT TCP Peer: "127.0.0.1:46308" Local: "127.0.0.1:10024"

Sep 21 21:21:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: loaded base policy bank

Sep 21 21:21:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20284]: Net::Server: Child Preforked (20284)

Sep 21 21:21:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20285]: Net::Server: Child Preforked (20285)

Sep 21 21:21:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: lookup_ip_acl: key="127.0.0.1" matches "127.0.0.1", result=1

Sep 21 21:21:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: prolong_timer after new request - timer reset: remaining time = 300 s

```

Here's amavisd debug output of the errors:

```

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) ESMTP::10024 /var/amavis/tmp/amavis-20040921T212259-20283: <ydex110042gdri@zdp.plgredt.com> -> <xxx@xxxxx.net> Received: SIZE=853 from xxxxxx.xxxxx.net ([127.0.0.1]) by localhost (xxxxxx.xxxxx.net [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024) with ESMTP id 20283-08 for <xxx@xxxxx.net>; Tue, 21 Sep 2004 21:22:59 -0600 (MDT)

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) ESMTP> 354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20285]: (20285-08) decode_parts: level=1, #parts=2 : p001, p002

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20285]: (20285-08) TROUBLE in check_mail: mime_decode-1 FAILED: run_command (open pipe): Can't fork at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.5/i686-linux/IO/File.pm line 176, <GEN35> line 100. at /usr/sbin/amavisd line 1520, <GEN35> line 100.

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20285]: (20285-08) sending SMTP response: "451 4.5.0 Error in processing, id=20285-08, mime_decode-1 FAILED: run_command (open pipe): Can't fork at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.5/i686-linux/IO/File.pm line 176, <GEN35> line 100. at /usr/sbin/amavisd line 1520, <GEN35> line 100."

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20285]: (20285-08) timer stopped after DATA end

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20285]: (20285-08) PRESERVING EVIDENCE in /var/amavis/tmp/amavis-20040921T212258-20285

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20285]: (20285-08) TIMING [total 633 ms] - SMTP EHLO: 63 (10%), SMTP pre-MAIL: 23 (4%), mkdir tempdir: 1 (0%), create email.txt: 1 (0%), SMTP pre-DATA-flush: 15 (2%), SMTP DATA: 116 (18%), body_hash: 1 (0%), mkdir parts: 11 (2%), mime_decode: 377 (60%), rundown: 24 (4%)

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20285]: (20285-08) ESMTP> 451 4.5.0 Error in processing, id=20285-08, mime_decode-1 FAILED: run_command (open pipe): Can't fork at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.5/i686-linux/IO/File.pm line 176, <GEN35> line 100. at /usr/sbin/amavisd line 1520, <GEN35> line 100.

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20285]: (20285-08) idle_proc, 6: was busy, 539.0 ms, total idle 15.770 s, busy 13.263 s

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20285]: (20285-08) idle_proc, 5: was idle, 0.4 ms, total idle 15.770 s, busy 13.263 s

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20285]: (20285-08) prolong_timer after reading SMTP command: remaining time = 0 s

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20285]: (20285-08) ESMTP< QUIT\r\n

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20285]: (20285-08) ESMTP> 221 2.0.0 [127.0.0.1] (amavisd-new) closing transmission channel

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20285]: (20285-08) idle_proc, bye: was busy, 1.6 ms, total idle 15.770 s, busy 13.265 s

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20285]: (20285-08) load: 46 %, total idle 15.770 s, busy 13.265 s

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) ESMTP< .\r\n

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) body hash: f24b9e00115e0fe449ffe09d61c76f45

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) Original mail size: 835; quota set to: 417500 bytes

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) Checking: <ydex110042gdri@zdp.plgredt.com> -> <xxx@xxxxx.net>

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) query_keys: xxx@xxxxx.net, xxx@, xxxxx.net, .xxxxx.net, .net, .

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) lookup_hash(xxx@xxxxx.net), no matches

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) lookup (bypass_virus_checks) => undef, "xxx@xxxxx.net" does not match

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) query_keys: xxx@xxxxx.net, xxx@, xxxxx.net, .xxxxx.net, .net, .

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) lookup_hash(xxx@xxxxx.net), no matches

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) lookup (bypass_banned_checks) => undef, "xxx@xxxxx.net" does not match

Sep 21 21:22:59 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) Extracting mime components

Sep 21 21:23:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) Issued a new file name: p001

Sep 21 21:23:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) mime_decode: Content-type: text/html, name: 

Sep 21 21:23:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) Charging 273 bytes to remaining quota 417500 (out of 417500, (0%)) - by mime_decode

Sep 21 21:23:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) prolong_timer after mime_decode-1: remaining time = 299 s

Sep 21 21:23:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) decode_parts: level=1, #parts=1 : p001

Sep 21 21:23:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) TROUBLE in check_mail: mime_decode-1 FAILED: run_command (open pipe): Can't fork at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.5/i686-linux/IO/File.pm line 176. at /usr/sbin/amavisd line 1520.

Sep 21 21:23:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) sending SMTP response: "451 4.5.0 Error in processing, id=20283-08, mime_decode-1 FAILED: run_command (open pipe): Can't fork at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.5/i686-linux/IO/File.pm line 176. at /usr/sbin/amavisd line 1520."

Sep 21 21:23:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) timer stopped after DATA end

Sep 21 21:23:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) PRESERVING EVIDENCE in /var/amavis/tmp/amavis-20040921T212259-20283

Sep 21 21:23:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) TIMING [total 1164 ms] - SMTP EHLO: 7 (1%), SMTP pre-MAIL: 4 (0%), mkdir tempdir: 1 (0%), create email.txt: 20 (2%), SMTP pre-DATA-flush: 7 (1%), SMTP DATA: 543 (47%), body_hash: 1 (0%), mkdir parts: 2 (0%), mime_decode: 577 (50%), rundown: 3 (0%)

Sep 21 21:23:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) ESMTP> 451 4.5.0 Error in processing, id=20283-08, mime_decode-1 FAILED: run_command (open pipe): Can't fork at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.5/i686-linux/IO/File.pm line 176. at /usr/sbin/amavisd line 1520.

Sep 21 21:23:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) idle_proc, 6: was busy, 1131.7 ms, total idle 6.734 s, busy 113.527 s

Sep 21 21:23:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) idle_proc, 5: was idle, 0.5 ms, total idle 6.734 s, busy 113.527 s

Sep 21 21:23:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) prolong_timer after reading SMTP command: remaining time = 0 s

Sep 21 21:23:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) ESMTP< QUIT\r\n

Sep 21 21:23:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) ESMTP> 221 2.0.0 [127.0.0.1] (amavisd-new) closing transmission channel

Sep 21 21:23:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) idle_proc, bye: was busy, 1.7 ms, total idle 6.734 s, busy 113.529 s

Sep 21 21:23:00 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20283]: (20283-08) load: 94 %, total idle 6.734 s, busy 113.529 s

Sep 21 21:23:01 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20284]: (20284-10) Net::Server: Child leaving (10)

Sep 21 21:24:04 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Net::Server: Starting "1" children

Sep 21 21:24:05 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Net::Server: 2004/09/21-21:24:05 Bad fork [Cannot allocate memory]\n  at line 159 in file /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.5/Net/Server/PreForkSimple.pm

Sep 21 21:24:06 xxxxxx.xxxxx.net /usr/sbin/amavisd[20262]: Net::Server: 2004/09/21-21:24:06 Server closing!

```

I have tried different versions of perl and get the same problem.  I've tried using CPAN to get the newest MIME::tools, IO::File.pm and many others.  

Any suggestions?

----------

## spyder

getting the same error, and i have not foudn a fix yet.

----------

## mariourk

I'm having the same problem. Did you manage to fix it in the meantime?

----------

## mariourk

Did anyone manage to fix this yet?

----------

## mariourk

I got it fixed, I think. Check this thread for the solution.

----------

